# Very risky demo



## Snobnd (Jul 1, 2008)

Very risky demo, Not sure I would even do it attached to a crane!

https://www.liveleak.com/view?t=CRC79_1558603141


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

Snobnd said:


> Very risky demo, Not sure I would even do it attached to a crane!
> 
> https://www.liveleak.com/view?t=CRC79_1558603141


It's plain nuts the way things are being done in other parts of the world. If this is not a staged video the operator is nuts to be up there, not to mention what they get $25 a week :laughing:


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

It doesn't look staged to me.

I wonder who gets to fuel the thing....


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

Bigger stones than what I have. Or ever had.


----------



## B.Johnson (Sep 17, 2016)

How did they get it up there? Doesn't seem real to me.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

here's an article on the subject of roof top excavators doing demo...

https://weburbanist.com/2012/01/08/high-anxiety-rooftop-excavators-tear-down-from-up-top/


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

"Alternatively, a ground-based crane might just pick up the excavator and plop it down (not too hard!) on another portion of the roof. It’s not rocket science, though working atop an unsteady platform honeycombed with rooms and open areas may still end up with the worker flying through space."


heheheheh...nope, ain't happening:no:


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

I don't see a porta potty anywhere.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Definitely not something I'd do. Some pretty awesome craziness, though.


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

hdavis said:


> I don't see a porta potty anywhere.


1 gallon milk jug...


----------



## tang (Jan 5, 2009)

I peed a little watching it!!


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

tang said:


> I peed a little watching it!!


Hope you had your milk jug ready. ...


----------



## rounde683 (Aug 28, 2019)

That's something right there.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

:laughing: And we got to tie off at 6 feet:laughing:


----------



## Pompanosix (Sep 22, 2015)

I've ran small skid steers on the upper floors for strip outs but they weigh 6k lbs tops. Back in the day when we were young and stupid, we'd throw a couple of the bigger 800 series up on the same floor to "get it done twice as fast", and we thought we were bad *ss!! But damn if that ain't a big trackhoe. Nowadays, it's like pulling teeth just to get the engineer to sign off on a 6k lb bobcat to put up there.


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

You can find all kinds of crazy stuff like that on liveleak.


----------



## Pompanosix (Sep 22, 2015)

The worst ones, I think, on liveleak are the escalator ones in China. On most of them, I have to look away as someone is getting mangled. Or someone falling down an elevator shaft. 

Last airport job I did, I remember the wage rate for elevator/escalator guys was something upwards of $70/hr. Expensive, but I rarely hear of people here getting mangled from an escalator.


----------



## Texas Wax (Jan 16, 2012)

SmallTownGuy said:


> 1 gallon milk jug...


mostly evaporates before hitting ground?


----------



## Snobnd (Jul 1, 2008)

Very cool set up to dismantle a cooling tower!

https://www.liveleak.com/view?t=aRYAp_1567881913


----------

